# First Solo Metric Century



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Route:
https://goo.gl/bSpW

All Pictures:
https://goo.gl/viFm


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats on the first metric century (M), Zriggle!

Next step, an imperial century (C)  Then you might get crazy and try a double-M


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats! Nice looking bike, too. I like the green tires.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Metric doesn't count.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Just noticed this section of the forums today. Have I been blind? 
Zack, if you ever make it back to Houston, we can ride together.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice ride. Good prep for a "Imperial" Century...any plans?


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats on your first metric! Your numbers are pretty close to mine for a metric distance with a similar route profile. So you are easily on your way to an imperial century.

I recently completed my first imperial century and it does get exponentially more difficult toward the end of that distance especially if there is more climbing involved. My first imperial was actually 109miles and with 6500ft of climbing and 6500ft of descents, some very technical and fast, 78km/h and I was scrubbing speed off. I did 95% of that solo.

The lessons I learned from that are as follows. Your nutrition is paramount. Pack your own food, ie gels, gu, whatever for electrolytes. I used food provided by the event I was in, and sufferred big time with gastrointesinal distress about 10km after ingesting it at the 40km mark. In fact, I would test whatever you plan to use on your current metric rides. On top of that start eating 1/2hr into the ride. I started eating at the 90min mark and that was a mistake apparently when I read literature from some coaches(a little too late for me). Salt pills helped me, as did tums. The magnesium in the tums along with the salt seemed to calm my cramps that I hit on the 2nd to last big climb on my imperial ride. You'll probably want to go slightly slower, 25/26km/h to cover the distance too.

Either way, you can do it. My 177km distance took 7:15 ride time even with the slowing due to cramping and the amount of climbing I had to do. Just go for it, 100miles is just another number...


----------



## RS2 Rider (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice job...keep on pedaling, we believe in you!!


----------

